# Pass a drug test overnight?! I just did it and here's how: Gelatin!



## Akex Braswell (Jun 28, 2016)

Okay so before I've always came up here and panicked a week or two before my test and always found that I could pass one given a week or two by simply diluting my urine a little (im 6'1 185lbs and 21 years old) but see lately I've been completely smoking way to much around 4 or 5 blunts a day the last month and my po called and said I had to come in the morning (8:30) to come and take a drug test and he texted me that at 11:15(was smoking a blunt to the face when he did). So what do I do? Freak out!! I start chugging water, and took 6 azo standard(not cranberry) and I drank maybe a half a gallon before I went to sleep at 2 am, I woke back up at 5 am to start drinking water and I remembered someone told me about gelatin so I went and bought sure jell from Walmart which is right beside Jell-O. I mixed that with water and drank it an hour before my test. I also drank a cheap 10$ bottle of detox drink. I know before I have failed with azos and detox drink so Im pretty confident that it's the thing that kept me out of jail. It's only 3 bucks. Now my line was very faint but it did appear which is good enough to pass. This may not work for lab tests rather the 5 panel test strips is what I have confirmed and have heard confirmed stories about.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2016)

It's zero gravity, you have flooded your system and the dip stick cannot test the trace levels to show a positive. If it went to a lab it would show zero gravity and can be treated as a failure. For employers, they often treat zero gravity as a pass (ime) as it's too expensive to perform further analysis or retest. IMO it's the only way to beat a piss test, the zero gravity method, unless you can pull off a successful piss swap, which is a surefire way to pass but with PO is almost impossible, but for jobs is pretty easy to pull off.


----------



## Akex Braswell (Jun 28, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> It's zero gravity, you have flooded your system and the dip stick cannot test the trace levels to show a positive. If it went to a lab it would show zero gravity and can be treated as a failure. For employers, they often treat zero gravity as a pass (ime) as it's too expensive to perform further analysis or retest. IMO it's the only way to beat a piss test, the zero gravity method, unless you can pull off a successful piss swap, which is a surefire way to pass but with PO is almost impossible, but for jobs is pretty easy to pull off.


Yeah it definitely is, I can't figure out the science behind the sure jell letting me pass a drug test better than without


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 3, 2016)

Drink bleach.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 3, 2016)

..Don't actually drink bleach.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 3, 2016)

Fuck u serious.


I just did...


----------



## b4ds33d (Aug 3, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> It's zero gravity, you have flooded your system and the dip stick cannot test the trace levels to show a positive. If it went to a lab it would show zero gravity and can be treated as a failure. For employers, they often treat zero gravity as a pass (ime) as it's too expensive to perform further analysis or retest. IMO it's the only way to beat a piss test, the zero gravity method, unless you can pull off a successful piss swap, which is a surefire way to pass but with PO is almost impossible, but for jobs is pretty easy to pull off.


zero gravity? so piss that floats?


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 3, 2016)

... hit the google


----------



## b4ds33d (Aug 3, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> ... hit the google


no need. i used to work in medicine and i get what you mean but have never heard of it referred to as such. what you are talking about is decreasing the specific gravity, and btw, that's an automatic failure. they don't even test those samples.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 3, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> no need. i used to work in medicine and i get what you mean but have never heard of it referred to as such. what you are talking about is decreasing the specific gravity, and btw, that's an automatic failure. they don't even test those samples.


Depending on who is requiring the test. If it is for criminal proceedings ie you're locked up, on parole, or probation then yes they will fail you or retest you until they are satisfied with the results.



Some employers might or might not pursue further testing or qualifying a low specific gravity as a "failure". I've seen it both ways.

However, with all that said, I'd still err on the side of "zero gravity" if I know I'm dirty.


----------



## Villaindbrud (Jun 4, 2018)

I hav taken One bag of coke containing 0,7 Gr & I have drink alcohol while taking the stuff how long will it take for my urine to pass the drug test ?


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 4, 2018)

Villaindbrud said:


> I hav taken One bag of coke containing 0,7 Gr & I have drink alcohol while taking the stuff how long will it take for my urine to pass the drug test ?


You made a profile just to post this didnt you?


----------



## JoSmokey78 (Jul 10, 2018)

LOL I made a pro JUST to laugh at this


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 10, 2018)

Villaindbrud said:


> I hav taken One bag of coke containing 0,7 Gr & I have drink alcohol while taking the stuff how long will it take for my urine to pass the drug test ?


So, cocaine takes up to 3-5 days to process out of your body.


----------



## JoSmokey78 (Jul 10, 2018)

If Cody does 3 grams of Coke, and drinks a 18 pack of beer, and comes out dirty on his drug test, how many years will Cody get in Jail?


----------



## Blue brother (Aug 21, 2018)

Piss swap pretty easy, did it weekly in prison. And weekly for P.O. Clean fresh urine sample in bottle elasticated around danglies keeping it warm as possible then when u got pot under ur bits just extend the bottle forward past ur length and open the bottle those tiny juice bottles are the best Cos u can squeeze it and not get ur nephews piss on ur dick


----------



## Subu (Sep 10, 2018)

Blue brother said:


> Piss swap pretty easy, did it weekly in prison. And weekly for P.O. Clean fresh urine sample in bottle elasticated around danglies keeping it warm as possible then when u got pot under ur bits just extend the bottle forward past ur length and open the bottle those tiny juice bottles are the best Cos u can squeeze it and not get ur nephews piss on ur dick


Must of been fun getting urine from a fellow convict, with an unknown disease portfolio.


----------



## Power Cannabis Seeds (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## JetGardner04 (Sep 18, 2018)

Akex Braswell said:


> Okay so before I've always came up here and panicked a week or two before my test and always found that I could pass one given a week or two by simply diluting my urine a little (im 6'1 185lbs and 21 years old) but see lately I've been completely smoking way to much around 4 or 5 blunts a day the last month and my po called and said I had to come in the morning (8:30) to come and take a drug test and he texted me that at 11:15(was smoking a blunt to the face when he did). So what do I do? Freak out!! I start chugging water, and took 6 azo standard(not cranberry) and I drank maybe a half a gallon before I went to sleep at 2 am, I woke back up at 5 am to start drinking water and I remembered someone told me about gelatin so I went and bought sure jell from Walmart which is right beside Jell-O. I mixed that with water and drank it an hour before my test. I also drank a cheap 10$ bottle of detox drink. I know before I have failed with azos and detox drink so Im pretty confident that it's the thing that kept me out of jail. It's only 3 bucks. Now my line was very faint but it did appear which is good enough to pass. This may not work for lab tests rather the 5 panel test strips is what I have confirmed and have heard confirmed stories about.



AWESOME!


----------



## alphapinene (Sep 27, 2018)

Quick Fix>


----------



## PassYourDrugTest (Dec 2, 2018)

best detox kit you'll find is verdant herbals


----------

